# ترنيم عطشان وقلبى ليه سنين عطشان - الحياة الافضل



## +زيزو+ (16 نوفمبر 2007)

هذه ترنيمة رائعة جدا للمرنمة ليديا شديد
باسم عطشان 
أحببت عرضها عليكم

عطشان وقلبي ليه سنين عطشان والشمس قاسية والحرارة لهيب
والأرض مشققة من كتر ما حميت والشمس لا بترحم ولا بتغيب
ياشمس يامولعة زى الحريق والنار الخضرة يبست ومش باقي سوى الصبار
والأرض نشفت ونشفت ميه الأنهار
فينك يا أيام الندا الخضرا يا أم الحنان ياحلوة يامطرة
فينك ياضليلة فين أيديك تغطيني وتميلي كفك وتسقيني
أطلع عليا ياسحاب يا أبيض أبسط جناحك يا سحاب وأفرد
وانتر عليا ميتك أنهار تبل ريق العيدان المصلوبين في النار
أفرد جناحك ياسحاب بالظل وغطي وش العيال المطروحين في الطلق
وأجبر بخاطر الولاد العطشانين في الحر اشتقنا ليك يامطر أعطف علينا وطل
وآه ياقلبي ياحديد ياخشب ياصلب
ياشقفة الفخار ومتشكل في صورة قلب
عطشان ومحروم وصابر على الضنى والغلب
عايش سنينك بتحلم بالربيع والحضن
(أطلع وشوف المطر ياقلبي ياعطشان
بانت بشاير الربيع فوق الغصون ألوان)2
ياقلبي ياتايه ورا وهمك
ودع شقاك واقطع حبال همك
وارسم على صفحتك عصفور ووردايا
وزع بشايرك على القلوب وأملاها من فرحك
الشر يكوي القلوب وبناره يحرقها
والرب يرعي الشعوب وبخيره يرزقها
ولا حد يروي النفوس غير اللى خالقها 
وهو يشبع كل أشواقها 
يفرد جناحه الكبير ضليلة من فوقها
يفرد جناحه الكبير ضليلة من فوقهاااااااااااا


----------



## cobcob (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: وآه ياقلبي ياحديد ياخشب ياصلب*

*ميرسى يا زيزو

الترنيمة موجودة فى شريط "مختارات شرقية" - الحياة الأفضل 

لينك الترنيمة

http://www.4shared.com/dir/4609090/92c1194e/_sharing.html*​


----------



## tamer9002 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: وآه ياقلبي ياحديد ياخشب ياصلب*

ربنا يعوضك ويبارك حياتك مرسي جدا علي الترنيمة الجميلة
تامر


----------



## caro/كارو (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: وآه ياقلبي ياحديد ياخشب ياصلب*

رائعة رائعة رائعة مش قدرة اقول غير كده بس انت تأكده يا كوب كوب ان دى ليديا شديد


----------



## caro/كارو (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: وآه ياقلبي ياحديد ياخشب ياصلب*

"بس انت تأكده يا كوب كوب ان دى ليديا شديد" انا اسفه انا شفتها كدة


----------



## cobcob (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: وآه ياقلبي ياحديد ياخشب ياصلب*

لا انا أعتقد ان دى منال سمير مش ليديا شديد 
لأن ليديا شديد شاركت مع البيتر لايف فى شريط واحد بس اللى هو "انت صخرة خلاصى"


----------



## ميزوا (31 يوليو 2010)

دى ياجماعة الجميلة منال سمير 
دا اكيييييييييييييييييييييييييد


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يوليو 2010)

انا بحب الترنيمة دى جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
أشكرك
الرب يباركم


----------

